# [Antidote] Antidote, Firexfox et dbus (presque résolu)

## leTigreBleu

Suite au message https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-688839-highlight-.html concernant la mise à jour du correcteur grammatical Antidote, je me suis dit "pourquoi pas l'utiliser avec Firefox ?"

Bon, si l'installation de l'extension pour Firefox se fait sans problème conformément à la documentation, ça plante Firefox avec le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> process 5045: D-Bus library appears to be incorrectly set up; failed to read machine uuid: Failed to open "/usr/local/var/lib/dbus/machine-id": No such file or directory
> 
> See the manual page for dbus-uuidgen to correct this issue.

 

Voici ce que j'ai fait :

1. passage en root (pour la gloire ?)

2. [optionnel] création du uuid avec la commande 

```
dbus-uuidgen --ensure
```

 (pour savoir si c'est utile, regardez si /var/lib/dbus/machine-id existe)

3. création de var/lib ans /usr/local, puis création d'un lien symbolique vers ce que Firefox réclame 

```

p31kLio lionel # cd /usr/local/

p31kLio local # mkdir var

p31kLio local # cd var/

p31kLio var # mkdir lib

p31kLio var # cd lib/

p31kLio lib # mkdir dbus

p31kLio lib # ln -s /var/lib/dbus/machine-id /usr/local/var/lib/dbus/machine-id
```

En espérant que cela serve à d'autres utilisateurs de Gentoo.

Lionel

----------

## leTigreBleu

En fait, cela résout bien le problème de dbus, mais je me heurte à un autre problème avec Firefox : si je sélectionne du texte dans un forum (exemple : le texte que j'écris en ce moment même pour ce message) puis que je lance antidote avec le bouton vert d'antidote dans Firefox, j'ai le message suivant :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le correcteur n’a pas reçu de texte.
> 
> Le document est peut-être vide ou le lien avec le texteur se fait mal. Placez bien le curseur dans votre document ou sélectionnez le texte à corriger et réessayez.
> ...

 

Quelqu'un a-t-il ce problème ? Voire une solution ?

Merci,

leTigreBleu

PS : même comportement sous gmail

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bonjour,

La dernière version d'Antidote RX, la v7, résout le problème lié à la correction dans certains champs de Firefox. En résumé, voici la configuration que j'ai et qui fonctionne :

- Firefox 2.0.0.14 compilé (j'insiste là-dessus, car cela ne fonctionne pas chez moi avec la version binaire) ;

- Antidote RX v7.

En espérant que cela aidera les utilisateurs de ce correcteur grammatical avec une distribution Gentoo.

Lionel

----------

## titoucha

Tu es en 32 ou 64 bits ?

----------

## lesourbe

 *leTigreBleu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3. création de var/lib ans /usr/local, puis création d'un lien symbolique vers ce que Firefox réclame 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

juste pour être désagréable :

```

mkdir -p /usr/local/var/lib/dbus

```

aurait été plus élégant.

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bonsoir,

- lesourbe : ben non, tu n'es pas désagréable, j'ai même fait man mkdir pour comprendre cette formule élégante suite à ta remarque ! Je découvre toujours des nouvelles choses avec gentoo ;

- titoucha : je suis en 32 bits (un Pentium 3 pour être précis ; c'est la machine la plus véloce que je possède à ce jour).

Ah ! C'est rigolo : le correcteur ne fonctionne plus dans le forum. Il y a encore quelque chose que je ne maîtrise pas dans l'installation de Antidote. Dire que cela marchait lors de mon dernier post...

Après essais : 

en fait, cela fonctionne une fois après installation du xpi. Si je quitte Firefox et que je le relance, cela ne marche plus. Une idée ?

Lionel

----------

## leTigreBleu

Bonjour et bonne année,

Avec la version huit, cela fonctionne !

En clair :

- Antidote RX v8

- Firefox 3.0.5

Je peux corriger le texte dans le forum.

Lionel

----------

